# How Can I Prepare for Aga Khan's Entry Test?



## Sheharyar Butt (Sep 17, 2012)

this is my last year with a-level and it means i should be worrying about entry tests and shit 
so i want to work my chances out and give it my best shot (for aga khan)

please help me out as in how to prepare for the test 
i dont think my english language or grammar is that good to take me through the test nor is my science reasoning skills 


please guide me how to prepare i.e resource books and stuff and what about chemistry physics biology and maths how do i prepare for that
is a levels is enough for it or do i have to study from some other courses as well and i have not opted maths in a-levels do i need to worry about anything if this is the case

please help me out people and save a life


----------



## Chachu (Mar 29, 2012)

Firstly, You're wayy ahead of your time. Prepare and give SAT1. Apply for both seats (open merit and SAT1)
If you have a score above 2200, then you're pretty much in. English is the main pain in these tests, you can prepare well by taking Bashir Abbasi's classes (very expensive). 
Paper contains a lot of F.Sc as well (it did in our time), you can prepare some from the SAT2 course. The test will take place somewhere around the start of March, so complete and prepare the A level syllabus beforehand. That's about all you can do in this time. You'll need to prepare for MCAT afterwards, but that'll take place at the end of the next year.
Good Luck


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

'Keep Calm and Breathe'! There's still a lot of time buddy, just focus on A-Levels till then. And go through the SAT 2 courses online at sparknotes, they're pretty helpful. And you could do some topics from KhanAcademy as soon as Youtube gets back online.


----------



## Shahan Khan (Aug 27, 2012)

First of all I agree that yes you have enough time. Ok English is not that hard all you need to have is a good understanding and writing skills. Yes vocabulary matters but your good writing skills can cover it up. Dont join any academy for english it will be a waste of money try to do comprehension passages, essays especially argumentative type and most important thing is your speed because that matters a lot. I had a B in O'levels english but I managed to score 66% in aku english test and their passing parentage was 55% so I cleared it.

But yes science section is hard and mostly fsc based. For the phy chemistry and bio sections you must do all the fsc course along with your A'levels course then you will be safe for sure. For science reasoning section do SAT2. For maths no preparation is required since its the general O'levels maths with simple ratio and proportion type questions. 

I was unable to pass science as I had 65% and their passing was 68% I think. But if I would have done fsc then it wasnt that hard as my friends who were even not good in A'levels but studied fsc courses for the test passed the science section. 

But yes dont risk your A'levels study for AKU since AKU is something about which you never know its risky. Hope it helps!


----------



## Chachu (Mar 29, 2012)

Bashir Abbasi does make a difference. I never used to believe that, but I learned that from experience. It LITERALLY makes a difference. If you don't believe it you can see the record of his students. I know many of them personally. You 'will' require extraordinary skills to score well in SAT1, or Agha khan's test for that matter. Your personal writing skills or vocabulary can't cover it up, period.
Again, these classes are only for good scores in SAT1, if you manage to get above 2200, you can secure a seat for yourself
Btw, if you doubt my judgement, I scored an A*(94%) in my English O levels. Scored more than 73% in Agha Khan's English test. Though if I could afford it, and if I just had believed more in Abbasi's classes at that time, I had been better at it, and then maybe I would've given SAT1, and had a seat myself.


----------



## Hera Javed (Aug 28, 2012)

does agakhan has a age limit?
i wil be 21 when i join uni next year.... would it matter??


----------

